# Mails an Freenet werden geblockt - DNS-Fehler?



## Hexer (28. Jan. 2011)

Hi,

wir nutzen Debian 5 mit Ispconfig 3. Der Mailversand klappt bisher ohne Probleme nach außen, lediglich Freenet blockt unsere E-Mails. Wir nutzen den Nameserver von Hetzner. Also keinen eigenen.

Woran kann das liegen und wie behebe ich diesen Fehler? Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank

Die Emailadressen und Server ip habe ich unkenntlich gemacht.


```
Reporting-MTA: dns; server1.meinedomain.de
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 2FE9A453C269
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; me[EMAIL="hexer@blacksins.de"]@meinedomain.de[/EMAIL]
Arrival-Date: Fri, 28 Jan 2011 10:33:01 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; [EMAIL="grafyves1@freenet.de"]xyzempfänger@freenet.de[/EMAIL]
Original-Recipient: [EMAIL="rfc822;grafyves1@freenet.de"]rfc822;[/EMAIL][EMAIL="grafyves1@freenet.de"]xyzempfänger[/EMAIL][EMAIL="rfc822;grafyves1@freenet.de"]@freenet.de[/EMAIL]
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mx.freenet.de
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for *.*.*.18
    (see RFC 1912 2.1)
```


----------



## Moestchen (28. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Hexer:


> Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 inconsistent or no DNS PTR record for *.*.*.18
> (see RFC 1912 2.1)[/CODE]


Deine DNS-Konfiguration hat einen Fehler.
Wenn du deine Ip nicht verschleiern würdest, könnte man es auch kontrollieren.


----------



## Hexer (28. Jan. 2011)

Hier ist die besagte Server Ip:

178.63.43.18

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar. Bei Hetzern lässt sich im Controlpanel ein Reserve-DNS Eintrag machen. Wie hätte dieser dann auszusehen.

Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## Moestchen (28. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte - du wartest sicherlich schon.
Hab grad aber nur mein Galaxy parat und da arbeitet es sich nicht so gut.

Wenn ich von deiner Ip den Hostname abfrage, erhalte ich static.178-63-43-18.clients.your-server.de als Antwort. Frage ich hierzu die Ip ab, erhalte ich kein Ergebnis.
Wie sieht denn deine DNS-Konfiguration aus? Verwendet du die Nameserver von Hetzner oder hast du einen eigenen?


Edit: Wegen den DNS-Einstellungen schau auch mal hier, http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3960.


----------



## Hexer (28. Jan. 2011)

Hi,

erst einmal Danke, dass du mir versuchst weiterzuhelfen.

Ich benutze keinen eigenen Nameserver und habe bei Ispconfig3 auch nichts weiter eingestellt bezüglich DNS.


```
$TTL 86400
@   IN SOA ns1.first-ns.de. postmaster.robot.first-ns.de. (
    2011012500   ; serial
    14400        ; refresh
    1800         ; retry
    604800       ; expire
    86400 )      ; minimum
 
@                        IN NS      robotns3.second-ns.com.
@                        IN NS      robotns2.second-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      ns1.first-ns.de.
 
@                        IN A       178.63.43.18
localhost                IN A       127.0.0.1
mail                     IN A       178.63.43.18
www                      IN A       178.63.43.18
ftp                      IN CNAME   www
imap                     IN CNAME   www
loopback                 IN CNAME   localhost
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
@                        IN MX 10   mail
```
Das ist bei Hetzner eingetragen und kann von mir geändert werden. Liegt hier der Hase im Pfeffer begraben?


----------



## Moestchen (28. Jan. 2011)

Ändere im robot von Hetzner den Reverse-DNS auf mail.DEINEDOMAIN.DE 
und passe auf deinem Server den Hostname und die /etc/hosts an.

/etc/hostname -> mail
/etc/mailname -> mail.DEINEDOMAIN.DE
/etc/hosts an.   -> DEINE-IP mail.DEINEDOMAIN.DE mail


Edit: Danach musst du glaube ich nochmal dein ispc3 updaten. Dazu kann Till aber mehr sagen.


----------



## Hexer (28. Jan. 2011)

Hey,

ich habe jetzt statt mail.meiendomain.de, server1.meinedomain.de... verwendet.


```
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain   localhost
178.63.43.18 server1.meinedomain.de server1
```
und server1.meinedomain.de als Reverse-DNS Eintrag genommen. Das sollte reichen, oder?

Wird die Änderung sofort wirksam, oder muss ich mehrere Stunden warten?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Hexer (28. Jan. 2011)

Ich warte einfach mal ab, vielleicht kann ja Till noch genauere Infos bekannt geben. Aber ich denke, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind


----------



## Moestchen (29. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Hexer:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe jetzt statt mail.meiendomain.de, server1.meinedomain.de... verwendet.


Dann musst du noch deinen mx-Eintrag von Mail auf Server1 ändern.


----------



## Hexer (29. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Moestchen:


> Dann musst du noch deinen mx-Eintrag von Mail auf Server1 ändern.


Hi Moestchen!

Meinst du 


```
@                        IN MX 10   mail
```
in 


```
@                        IN MX 10 Server1
```
ändern?

Oder ist das eine Ispconfig bzw. Servereinstellung?

Danke für deine Geduld mit mir! Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen!


----------



## Moestchen (29. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Hexer:


> ```
> @                        IN MX 10 Server1
> ```


Ganz genau.
Dein mx verweist auf server1 und server1 auf die IP. Und zu der IP wird der Reverse-DNS auf server1 aufgelöst. Sprich: Alles super!!!


----------



## Hexer (30. Jan. 2011)

Muss das Server1 auch wirklich großgeschrieben werden? bin gespannt obs klappt. Habs geändert. Wird wohl ein paar stunden dauern, bis das weltweit registriert wurde.


----------



## Hexer (30. Jan. 2011)

Also nachdem ich Server 1 eingetragen habe, ging gar nichts mehr  Ich konnte keine Mails mehr senden und empfangen. Der Thunderbird konnte auch keine neuen Konten mehr anlegen bzw. fand den smtp sever nicht mehr.

Also habe ich den mx Eintrag erstmal wieder auf mail gestellt.

Anbei übersende ich einfach mal aktuelle Screenshots. Vielleicht kommen wir so an des Rätsels Lösung:

Das ist der DNS-Eintrag für unsere Domain blacksins.de

```
$TTL 86400
@   IN SOA ns1.first-ns.de. postmaster.robot.first-ns.de. (
    2011013000   ; serial
    14400        ; refresh
    1800         ; retry
    604800       ; expire
    86400 )      ; minimum
 
@                        IN NS      robotns3.second-ns.com.
@                        IN NS      robotns2.second-ns.de.
@                        IN NS      ns1.first-ns.de.
 
@                        IN A       178.63.43.18
localhost                IN A       127.0.0.1
mail                     IN A       178.63.43.18
www                      IN A       178.63.43.18
ftp                      IN CNAME   www
imap                     IN CNAME   www
loopback                 IN CNAME   localhost
pop                      IN CNAME   www
relay                    IN CNAME   www
smtp                     IN CNAME   www
@                        IN MX 10   mail
```
Debian spuckt bei hostname und hostname -f jeweils server1.blacksins.de aus.

Das ist der Reverse DNS-Eintrag bei Hetzner






Die /etc/hosts ist wie folgt befüllt


```
### Hetzner Online AG installimage
# nameserver config
# IPv4
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain   localhost
178.63.43.18 server1.blacksins.de server1
#
# IPv6
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```


----------



## Moestchen (30. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Hexer:


> Muss das Server1 auch wirklich großgeschrieben werden? bin gespannt obs klappt. Habs geändert. Wird wohl ein paar stunden dauern, bis das weltweit registriert wurde.


Nein sorry, wird klein geschrieben oder du schreibst jedes server1 groß. Etabliert hat sich aber die Kleinschreibung.


----------



## niclas30 (2. Sep. 2014)

Was war denn nun hier die Lösung? Funktionierte es dann mit "server1" und freenet?


----------

